# The "Hate on model Car work" thread



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey homies,

lets start a thread, things you hate or dont like when you build model cars

can be a work that you dont fine / well or you dont like to do

i start :biggrin: 

I HATE DO GLUE WINDOWS AND LIGHT GLASES IN
(because its fucking work on some model kits)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I HATE THE LACK OF TIME I HAVE TO DO MODELS ANYMORE !


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

X 10000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I HATE THAT I DONT BUILD MODELS ANYMORE 
I TRY AND SIT DOWN BUT GET DISTRACTED AND JUST LEAVE :|


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ANOTHER THING THAT IS UNDER MY BELT ABOUT MODELING THESE DAYS IS THAT THEY ARE STARTING TO OFFER US SOME GREAT NEW KIT BUT THEY PRICE THEM LIKE THEY ARE OPP KITS ! I PAID THE SAME PRICE FOR A NEW KIT THAT I HAVE FOR A UNBUILT MINT IN BOX 63 NOVA ! I MEAN SHIT WHY CAN'T THEY BE $5.00 AGAIN LOL !


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

I HATE DO GLUE WINDOWS AND LIGHT GLASES IN
(because its fucking work on some model kits)

*X2 TTT*


I HATE DOING BARE METAL FOIL!
(because no matter WHAT...I always slip and cut into the paint!) :uh:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

the amount of times ive cut my thumbs open :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 01:29 PM~14770041
> *ANOTHER  THING  THAT  IS  UNDER  MY  BELT  ABOUT  MODELING  THESE  DAYS  IS  THAT  THEY  ARE  STARTING TO  OFFER  US  SOME  GREAT  NEW  KIT    BUT  THEY  PRICE  THEM  LIKE  THEY  ARE  OPP  KITS !  I  PAID  THE  SAME  PRICE  FOR  A NEW  KIT    THAT  I HAVE  FOR  A  UNBUILT  MINT  IN  BOX  63  NOVA  !  I  MEAN  SHIT  WHY  CAN'T THEY  BE  $5.00  AGAIN  LOL !
> *



I hear ya on that brutha! Amen! :roflmao:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 14 2009, 01:33 PM~14770086
> *the amount of times ive cut my thumbs open  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Aug 14 2009, 01:33 PM~14770086
> *the amount of times ive cut my thumbs open  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i stabbed myself :|
that shit was about a inch deep and wide like omg


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*THIS TITLE SHOULD HAVE BEEN !*

*The "Hate on model Car work on line " thread*

CAUSE WE GOT ALOT OF BUILDERS THAT ARE BIG HEADED AND WHEN YOU SEE THEM IN PUBLIC THEIR BUILDS ARE NO WAY CLOSE TO WHAT THEY PICTURED ON THE WEB ! SOME LOOK GOOD ON A THE SCREEN AND IN PERSON ARE A JOKE ! AND IT WORKS THE OTHER WAY ALSO ! SOME LOOK LIKE SHIT TILL YOU SEE THEM UP CLOSE ! THE CAMERA IS TRICKY AND SOME BUILDERS ARE FULL OF SHIT ! THE 2 ADD UP TO BULLSHIT LOL !


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 01:40 PM~14770139
> *THIS  TITLE  SHOULD  HAVE  BEEN  !
> 
> The "Hate on model Car work on line " thread
> ...


i had to re read the online part like 3 times to get what you were saying :|


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 03:14 PM~14769899
> *I HATE  THE  LACK  OF  TIME  I  HAVE  TO  DO  MODELS  ANYMORE !
> *


X2 thats my exact problem. either im tired as fuck from work n dont feel like building or im always drivin round/doin favors 4 my fam. i REALLY gotta be n tha mood 2 get anything accomplished :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Aug 14 2009, 12:32 PM~14770073
> *I HATE DOING BARE METAL FOIL!
> (because no matter WHAT...I always slip and cut into the paint!) :uh:
> *


X2 I HATE FOILING TOO!!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I hate that model cars + shipping to Estonia are so expensive for student with no job like me :| . It takes all my little money away but I just want to build them, I really love that hobby.

I also hate when tape peels paint off but I'm always learning new tricks how to avoid that shit.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

I HATE WHEN U GOT A BADASS PAINTJOB GOING , THEN WHEN U CLEAR , IT F#@*S EVERYTHING UP !!



NO PICS :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Aug 14 2009, 02:03 PM~14770351
> *I hate that model cars + shipping to Estonia are so expensive for student with no job like me :neutral: . It takes all my little money away but I just want to build them, I really love that hobby.
> 
> I also hate when tape peels paint off but I'm always learning new tricks how to avoid that shit.
> ...


= : |= :|
i hear you on this :yes: i hate that this shits so expensive


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 14 2009, 01:26 PM~14770017
> *I HATE THAT I DONT BUILD MODELS ANYMORE
> I TRY AND SIT DOWN BUT GET DISTRACTED AND JUST LEAVE :|
> *


x100000000000

I have ADD, and it really shows when I try to build a model car.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Aug 14 2009, 09:51 PM~14770247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When trims are easy to foil then I love it but when they are tricky to foil like Revell's 64 Impala's window trims then I hate it :angry: , I dont blame Revell that they made good-looking trims, I blame myself that I suck at foiling :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 03:14 PM~14769899
> *I HATE  THE  LACK  OF  TIME  I  HAVE  TO  DO  MODELS  ANYMORE !
> *





x-2, and i hate to wire up motors :uh:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i hate having to sell off my models,at less than i have into them, just to pay F#@KIN bills! :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2, and i also hate wiring motors..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i hate selling things, i hate foiling, i hate the lack of time and space i have to build lately.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

I hate that once I finish a model , and it's pretty much like I want it , when I go and put it in my full scale generator ,it doesn't work. I think it's an electrical problem or something. The shit works in the movies. :banghead:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 14 2009, 03:59 PM~14770851
> *x2, and i also hate wiring motors..
> *


AND being motivated with not shit to build and no supplies. like right now


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 14 2009, 05:15 PM~14771028
> *I hate that once I finish a model , and it's pretty much like I want it , when I go and put it in my full scale generator ,it doesn't work. I think it's an electrical problem or something. The shit works in the movies. :banghead:
> *


or it srinks it even smaller,man i hate that !!!!!! :angry:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I HATE GETTING VEIWS AND NO COMMENTS!! BUT THEN SOMETIMES I CHECK OUT PEOPLES STUFF AND DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY. :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 14 2009, 05:34 PM~14771218
> *I HATE GETTING VEIWS AND NO COMMENTS!! BUT THEN SOMETIMES I CHECK OUT PEOPLES STUFF AND DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY.  :biggrin:
> *


x2 bro..im with ya on this one!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Aug 14 2009, 05:34 PM~14771218
> *I HATE GETTING VEIWS AND NO COMMENTS!! BUT THEN SOMETIMES I CHECK OUT PEOPLES STUFF AND DONT KNOW WHAT TO SAY.  :biggrin:
> *






lol :biggrin: thats funny!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

A few things I hate.......

Building door jams & the back sides of the doors, When the blade slips and it cuts something you don't want it to, Builders block & lack of motivation when I wanna build something, Not having everything I need on hand, and One piece interior buckets...those are hard to detail. I'm sure theres more but thats all I can think of now. :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

yeeer thats what im talking about

its a lot of fun to read your diffenent "hates" :biggrin: 

KEEP GOING :cheesy: 

ps.

i hate it when i paint a model and the paint sucks :biggrin: and i have to do all the work again. but then i say - never give up


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 01:29 PM~14770041
> *ANOTHER  THING  THAT  IS  UNDER  MY  BELT  ABOUT  MODELING  THESE  DAYS  IS  THAT  THEY  ARE  STARTING TO  OFFER  US  SOME  GREAT  NEW  KIT    BUT  THEY  PRICE  THEM  LIKE  THEY  ARE  OPP  KITS !  I  PAID  THE  SAME  PRICE  FOR  A NEW  KIT    THAT  I HAVE  FOR  A  UNBUILT  MINT  IN  BOX  63  NOVA  !  I  MEAN  SHIT  WHY  CAN'T THEY  BE  $5.00  AGAIN  LOL !
> *


mini, any chance youll part with it? ( 63 nova) I know they cost a grip, I managed to get an unbuilt in box 63 wagon for 80.00 while back. I would be willing to trade alot of stuff for it. ( plus I still gotta hit you up with that 20.00, or something in trade)


my dad and I have 38 62-65 novas on the farm, as well as his fully restored 63 acadian beaumont sport deluxe (WAY rarer than a nova ss, i think something like 1300 made) and a project 63 nova 2dr hardtop.

as well i am starting on a 1:1 63 - 2dr post project soon


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 14 2009, 03:06 PM~14770917
> *i hate selling things, i hate foiling, i hate the lack of time and space i have to build lately.
> *


I hate FOILING more than anything. I also hate not having anywhere to paint.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I HATE FOILING BECAUSE ITS TIME CONSUMING, AND IVE DUG INTO THE PAINT BEFORE. 
I HATE HAVING TO DROP A BODY IN THE POND. 
I HATE THE FACT THAT WHEN IM DOING BODY WORK, NO MATTER HOW SMOOTH THAT SHIT LOOKS, THE MINUTE PRIMER HITS IT, YOU SEE MORE WORK YOU HAVE TO DO. AND NOT JUST ONE TIME, BUT TWO OR THREE TIMES UNTIL ITS NICE AND STRAIGHT.
AS FAR AS NOT GETTING REPLIES IN MY THREAD, THAT DOESNT BOTHER ME, I JUST LOOK AT THE NUMBER OF VIEWS AFTER I POST A PIC, AND THATS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME SOMETIMES.
OH, AND I HATE THE FACT THAT IM TYPING RIGHT NOW INSTEAD OF BUILDING. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

the thing i hate about modeling is everybody complaints about it get a new hobby then if u cant handle the foiling,cutting,painting,etc,etc then u need to be more patient people be more relax at da table and enjoy building dont get mad take a 5min break my 2 on this :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 14 2009, 05:27 PM~14772756
> *the thing i hate about modeling  is everybody complaints about it get a new hobby then if u cant handle the foiling,cutting,painting,etc,etc then u need to be more patient people be more relax at da table and enjoy building dont get mad take a 5min break my 2 on this  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 14 2009, 06:01 PM~14772946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

I hate when the build fits together bafore paint and dosent during final assembly :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Aug 14 2009, 07:07 PM~14772631
> *mini, any chance youll part with it? ( 63 nova) I know they cost a grip, I managed to get an unbuilt in box 63 wagon for 80.00  while back. I would be willing to trade I SHARED IT SO THEY WOULD BUILD IT ! NOT TO TURN AROUND AND PROFIT FROM IT SCUM FUCKERS ! *


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I ute I have all these fuvking kits and I don't build anymore :|


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I ute I have all these fuvking kits and I don't build anymore :|


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 14 2009, 07:44 PM~14774061
> *I ute I have all these fuvking kits and I don't build anymore :|
> *


either buildem or sellem homie ur choice :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 14 2009, 09:57 PM~14774162
> *either buildem or sellem homie ur choice  :biggrin:
> *


Well I have a couple still in the bags...most of them are my collection :0 I got tired of them and re did them....they haven't made there return to life yet :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 14 2009, 08:00 PM~14774196
> *Well I have a couple still in the bags...most of them are my collection :0 I got tired of them and re did them....they haven't made there return to life yet :roflmao:
> *


wat r u waitin for start buildin dont look at them either redo them or start buildin them


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 14 2009, 09:15 PM~14773790
> *LONG  GONE  BROTHER !  LAST  63  I  HAD  WAS  WAGON  AND  I  GIFTED  IT  TO  MY  BROTHER  TWINN  BACK  IN  07  :biggrin: ! HE  HOOKS  IT  UP  SO  EVERY NOW  AND  AGAIN  I  SHARE  A LITTLE  SOMETHING  HIM!  I  HAVE  HOOKED  UP  BIGGS , TWINN,  MARINATE ,  BIGG C ,  YOUCANTFADEME,BETO IBLDMYOWN ALL  WITH  SHIT THATS  WORTH  A  LITTLE  SOMETHING  JUST TO  SHOW  I  ENJOY  THEIR  FREINDSHIP !  ONLY  2  DO  I  WISH  I  NEVER  SHARED  SHIT  WITH  BUT  I  HAVE  NEVER  ASKED  FOR  ANYTHING  BACK  NO MATTER  WHAT !  TO  ME  A GIFT  IS  A  GIFT  AND  I  KEEP  THE  ITEMS  THAT  ARE  GIFTS  TO  EITHER  BUILD  OR  PART  OUT  IN  THE  HOBBY ! A  COUPLE  OF  FOOLS  I  GAVE  SHIT TO  TURNED  AROUND  AND  SOLD  THEM ! <span style='color:green'>I  SHARED  IT  SO  THEY  WOULD  BUILD  IT  !  NOT  TO  TURN  AROUND  AND  PROFIT  FROM  IT  SCUM  FUCKERS !
> *


i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I hate..... that I spend so much time detailing a model...

i neglect my full scale restoration 

but love models


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I hate tryin' to find time to build as well as the motivation to build WITH!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

one thing i hate is the fact that its so hard to find the revell donk caddy kits. and when you go on ebay they are kinda pricey. and i also hate the fact that it seems that people are starting to become less helpful in the hobby with tips and things like that. 

but on the up note i do like the fact on how i have met new people not only cause of this site but because of the hobby. and also what i have learned from a gang of people bout this hobby. thanks guys. oh and da squid if you have any revell caddies homie hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hate the fact that I found out about this website just five months ago!!!

I wish I'de been here for years to share and learn with everybody!


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

dont really hate much. The only thing that really gets to me is the glass and sometimes final assembly.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 15 2009, 12:04 PM~14777217
> *I hate the fact that I found out about this website just five months ago!!!
> 
> I wish I'de been here for years to share and learn with everybody!
> *


that brings up another thing i hate...its like a lot of the big dogs went away and u used to be able to get on here and just be amazed at what you see in every topic, now its like only a few of those topics even have pics....like nowadays on LIL its mostly sale topics and no building..


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

What? LOL...There's only 8 for sale threads on the first page.


----------



## Shadowmaker (Jul 1, 2009)

i hate when #1 i dont have time #2 when im asked to do models and 3 when i home with other people they bug the hell out of me


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Aug 14 2009, 11:51 AM~14770247
> *X2 thats my exact problem. either im tired as fuck from work n dont feel like building or im always drivin round/doin favors 4 my fam. i REALLY gotta be n tha mood 2 get anything accomplished  :biggrin:
> *


SAME HERE.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i hate this piece of shit server


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Aug 15 2009, 05:26 PM~14778846
> *What?  LOL...There's only 8 for sale threads on the first page.
> *


used to be none really..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 15 2009, 05:47 PM~14779298
> *used to be none really..
> *


recession :yes:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i know thats the cause lol dont mean i dont hate it still :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

hate not having time to build, A good paint job going bad when you apply clear, hate the prices of models these days and not having 
internet at home so i can share my builds on LIL.......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 15 2009, 02:32 PM~14778575
> *like nowadays on LIL its mostly sale topics and no building..
> *


economy sucks... we invested in plastic , not stocks...... the value stays :biggrin: excellent resale potential


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

i hate the honey doo list that always seems to pop up when im trying to build :angry: and hunting for parts.


----------



## Shadowmaker (Jul 1, 2009)

I think if i didnt have so many damn cars and so little time id probably be a little more into it thats why i sold what i did but i still have 40 cars that i havent even tried building yet money is a issue my job sucks and I only make 8 somthing a hour cheap bastards


----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

I hate when I over engineer something and don't know what direction to go with it or how to blend it all in.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Aug 15 2009, 10:28 AM~14776765
> *I hate tryin' to find time to build as well as the motivation to build WITH!!
> *


this is my deal lately too ^^^^^^^

i hate getting so into a build only to loose focus cause i feel nothing is getting done

i hate fixing fuck ups

hate that i cant get a little more time on LIL thats why i dont post too many replies anymor just scroll through the topic looking for progress pics....


but i guess thats also why i love building so much


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shadowmaker_@Aug 16 2009, 11:17 AM~14783211
> *I think if i didnt have so many damn cars and so little time id probably be a little more into it thats why i sold what i did but i still have 40 cars that i havent even tried building yet money is a issue my job sucks and I only make 8 somthing a hour cheap bastards
> *


homie dont feel bad. im n tha same situation u r rite now :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Aug 15 2009, 08:51 PM~14780435
> *i hate the honey doo list that always seems to pop up when im trying to build :angry: and hunting for parts.
> *


x50000


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i hate when you go digging through the wheel parts box and always come up with 3 wheels. that last one always seems to have disappered... i have more sets of wheels that are one away from being a complete set then i no what to do with


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Aug 25 2009, 04:30 PM~14879084
> *i hate when you go digging through the wheel parts box and always come up with 3 wheels. that last one always seems to have disappered... i have more sets of wheels that are one away from being a complete set then i no what to do with
> *


X2 i have same problem homie :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@Aug 14 2009, 01:05 PM~14770372
> *I HATE WHEN U GOT A BADASS PAINTJOB GOING , THEN WHEN U CLEAR , IT F#@*S  EVERYTHING UP !!
> NO PICS :biggrin:
> *



x 10








dumbass mixed two different paints i rushed it i should have let it dry for a few days :tears:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

i hate foiling :angry: :rant:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

this does not necessarily have to do with building but i hate when people ask you if you have something to sell to them or ask to buy something, or if you have some parts. and then get twisted when you ask for the fair amount you have in it. like you are supposed to basically give it to them. dont get me wrong i dont mind helping out a fellow homie. but some try and take advantage, and it pisses me off. i could keep on going but i wont....lol. these people know who they are!!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@Sep 21 2009, 02:10 AM~15138967
> *this does not necessarily have to do with building but i hate when people ask you if you have something to sell to them or ask to buy something, or if you have some parts. and then get twisted when you ask for the fair amount you have in it.  like you are supposed to basically give it to them. dont get me wrong i dont mind helping out a fellow homie. but some try and take advantage, and it pisses me off. i could keep on going but i wont....lol. these people know who they are!!!
> *



LOL


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I hate when I have lost one part and its stopping whole build  .


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i hated wen u have a good paint scheme going and then suddenly ur flaws start showing and then u get pissed off cause its not coming right and then u try cover it up and then its still shows and then u get more pissed off. that happen to me today felt like smashing it but back to thee old drawing board :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 23 2009, 03:57 PM~15166561
> *i hated wen u have a good paint scheme going and then suddenly ur flaws start showing and then u get pissed off cause its not coming right and then u try cover it up and then its still shows and then u get more pissed off. that happen to me today felt like smashing it but back to thee old drawing board    :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


If it pisses you off you might want to look for a new hobby! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I HATE THE FACT THAT I SEEM TO HAVE OVER 50 STARTED BUILDS, AND ONLY A HANDFUL FINISHED :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 23 2009, 06:00 PM~15167174
> *I HATE THE FACT THAT I SEEM TO HAVE OVER 50 STARTED BUILDS, AND ONLY A HANDFUL FINISHED :biggrin:
> *


x2 just started another one today :biggrin: but I have about 100 started


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

it erks me when i buy a bunch of stuff, it takes forever to get here, and then it wont be enough to finish it or something


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and also when you dont have money to do go get sometin from the hobby store or whatever and you cant do anything because youre waiting on parts to arrive from online.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 23 2009, 05:14 PM~15167281
> *and also when you dont have money to do go get sometin from the hobby store or whatever and you cant do anything because youre waiting on parts to arrive from online.
> *


Thats the one thing I learned from Mini, stocking up on what you can, so you dont have to worry about running out of something to finish a build. I try to stock up on whatever I can and when I can. Even if its a set of rims a week, at least I have them. I just need to start stocking up on paint now.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

it took ten month's. but i really started to feel like a builder..No matter what happens in my personal life..car's . bills'. women. mom's house problems. ect.
I could come home at the end of the day, alot of times start my day,
with a model....my appartment looks like the hannible lecter's hobby asylem!
and i like it that way cause i am single.. there is alot of stuff i thought I was learning to do...I never did a trunk set up before...and ingnition wires?
oh my God forget about it...I still want to get that motor detail down.
like guys like Pauncho1969 were you can see the vacumme hose's and everything.
i was likeing my suspension more than alomost anybody else's builds...I wanted to build a rep..for have posser's that have no problem laying down..but then also being able to pose locked up! but the thing that is absouluty going to kill my game everytime. and make me quit all together,,, is bare metal foil! I was ready to quit 
back in feb 09 after spending a whole fuckin week trying to bare matel my 74 caprice... A chimpanzie on crack with glove's on can bare matel better than me.
(Fuck my fuckin pride) I hate that shit with a passion...when i found a guy who did 
it for me ten bucks a car! sky's the limit...I got maybe 15 car's that I painted that are waiting for me to complete...and I dont have to worry about the chrome!
but life goes on,,and he no longers has time...so my collecting,building and posting days...will end as soon as the last of my pre-chromed cars are built...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

you give up on yourself too easily.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I am not the most positive thinker in the world. and i do believe that with practice, most people can learn how to do just about anything...Yes i have a set of hands,,and two arms..and ten fingers...and some eye sight left...but so do alot of other humans....but it does not mean that they can all draw, paint, play tennis
basketball ect...even with practice and all the body parts needed to kick a ball 
shoot a basket...or , do a back flip or dance the macarana! some people just can not carry out the same task as other's....bare matel detail on a model is that field
goal that my feet just cant kick! That's just a fact...
So i thank the lord when my car's do get the bare matel treatment..
I like putting on the funny magnifying hat..and trying to hit the little signs with my detail brush.....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 29 2009, 12:19 PM~15504497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hear that shit! i can do it, not like a pro but i can get it done, but i still say fuuuuck BMF!!!! i too have so many models sittin all ready to go minus foil. i did thee old "it needs foil, so i'll push it off til i get the next one painted and foil both of them together" thing. now here i am like 20 models later!! man that's gonna be a lot of foil to be done!! LOL :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap, i know the feeling..i have a car thats literally done except the BMF...though im thinking of taking it off & painting the areas black instead for a different look...


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

i definatly hate that i´m not have the time momentanly to build my things like i want to do....

i hope i have more time in the next weeks to get on some more projects...and finish them

this one i would like to finish


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Oct 29 2009, 10:42 PM~15511196
> *i definatly hate that i´m not have the time momentanly to build my things like i want to do....
> 
> i hope i have more time in the next weeks to get on some more projects...and finish them
> ...


I would like to see that finished too. It looks bad ass already


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I HATE THAT WE HAVE TO _FIND_ THINGS TO HATE ABOUT THIS FUCKIN' HOBBY!


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

u no what i hate??? no u dont cus i havent told u yet............. but i hate that my shit whole town doesnt have any hobby shops around like a 60 mile radius. the only one close is a hobby lobby and that shit dont cut it lol. man do i wish there was one decent one like 30 mins away id be there all day everyday but nope... not that i no of at least :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mazdagt1_@Oct 29 2009, 11:01 PM~15511402
> *u no what i hate??? no u dont cus i havent told u yet............. but i hate that my shit whole town doesnt have any hobby shops around like a 60 mile radius. the only one close is a hobby lobby and that shit dont cut it lol. man do i wish there was one decent one like 30 mins away id be there all day everyday but nope... not that i no of at least  :biggrin:
> *


Thats why I shop online for shit.


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

i hate the stabbing and painting thats about it


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(mazdagt1 @ Oct 29 2009, 11:01 PM) *
u no what i hate??? no u dont cus i havent told u yet............. but i hate that my shit whole town doesnt have any hobby shops around like a 60 mile radius. the only one close is a hobby lobby and that shit dont cut it lol. man do i wish there was one decent one like 30 mins away id be there all day everyday but nope... not that i no of at least biggrin.gif

Thats why I shop online for shit.





i would but i dont like waitin for shit and the only credit card i have i use on my bills so no money is ever on it.... i go to columbus almost every weekend and no where some good shops r so its not to bad but id still like my town to have at least one


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Oct 29 2009, 11:07 PM~15511460
> *i hate the stabbing and painting thats about it
> *


Stabbing?? Ive gouged my finger one time so bad that I refused to go to the hospital. I wrapped it with gauze after I soaked the hell out of it with peroxide and iodine, which you can only imagine what I was feeling, and then took some electrical tape and wrapped that shit so tight I couldnt bend my finger. It took almost 2 weeks to heal enough that I could take the bandages off. But I wouldnt trade it for anything. I can look at certain finished builds and be able to point out where I cut myself, or what part I fucked up on, etc. etc.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I hate that shipping to Estonia costs more than stuff itself  . I bought 2 airbrush paints, both of them cost like 7$, but this all went like 30$ because of shipping  .
Shit, I am only 17 years old with no job(studying in school) and cant afford that expensive stuff, I'm wasting all my money I get from my parents.


----------



## Marcos Cruz (May 29, 2009)

I don't know if anybody else has this problem, at least to me, once I am done building a model, I just can't seem to decide which one to do next. I am not the type to do more than 1 model at a time, I have to finish what I started, probably that's where the root of the problem originates! :uh: The funny thing is that once I do decide, I am constantly thinking "why didn't I pick another one instead of this one"!!! :angry: :angry: We modelers sometimes are a crazy bunch, right?? :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marcos Cruz_@Oct 30 2009, 08:15 AM~15513214
> *I don't know if anybody else has this problem, at least to me, once I am done building a model, I just can't seem to decide which one to do next. I am not the type to do more than 1 model at a time, I have to finish what I started, probably that's where the root of the problem originates! :uh:  The funny thing is that once I do decide, I am constantly thinking "why didn't I pick another one instead of this one"!!! :angry:  :angry: We modelers sometimes are a crazy bunch, right??  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i tend to start one , and when i let the paint dry i start painting another one , nx thing u knw i got 5 bulds going on and pieces everywhere so i hate when i have to search for parts i misplaced :angry:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate it <when you have a nice paint job ..and somehow you get glue all over your fingers and don't know it till it's to late....Boy do I hate That ... :uh:


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

I HATE WAITING OVERNIGHT FOR THE PAINT TO DRY... AND BARE METAL


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Oct 30 2009, 05:37 PM~15513390
> *I hate it <when you have a nice paint job ..and somehow you get glue all over your fingers and don't know it till it's to late....Boy do I hate That ... :uh:
> *


X2! But now I avoid it at all costs, when I put glue bottle away I always wipe my fingers in my already dirty pants(full of modeling paint and glue and stuff :biggrin: :biggrin: )


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marcos Cruz_@Oct 30 2009, 08:15 AM~15513214
> *I don't know if anybody else has this problem, at least to me, once I am done building a model, I just can't seem to decide which one to do next. I am not the type to do more than 1 model at a time, I have to finish what I started, probably that's where the root of the problem originates! :uh:  The funny thing is that once I do decide, I am constantly thinking "why didn't I pick another one instead of this one"!!! :angry:  :angry: We modelers sometimes are a crazy bunch, right??  :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could just stick to one and follow all the way through with it from beginning to end. My problem is I start getting ideas in my head for another build and before you know it, I have to start opening the kit up and looking at it, next thing you know, its already on the bench getting something done to it. I have gotten somewhat better though. (yea right) I eventually get a few finished in a reasonable amount of time. But seriously, its a hobby and as long as Im enjoying having a shitload of projects going at once, then thats all that matters to me.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't have to many pet peeves in this hobby,I don't let that fly shit get under my skin.I get pissed sometimes when I finish a build and think "damn this could be lower",or I run out of ideas.I do this for fun,to me there's no wrong way to build a model as long as you're having fun.I only build for 
like 30 minutes a day mostly due to paint/glue dry 
time.(which kinda urks me)Guess it's like the Johnny Cash song"One Piece at a Time".I'm glad I get good hours at work but the Hobbytowns closed by the time I get out.I also kinda hate how model companies don't listen to what thebuilder's want reissued or done for the first time,sometimes announcing a new kit,and a year and a half later reissuing it as a new release.Especially when. there's stuff that hasn't been repoped in decades.
or never!


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

INTHABLOOD said:


> the amount of times ive cut my thumbs open :0 :biggrin:


It happens less with time


----------



## jorhelj (Feb 7, 2011)

I hate that there are no Hobby lobby's close to where I live


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

Siim123 said:


> I hate that model cars + shipping to Estonia are so expensive for student with no job like me :| . It takes all my little money away but I just want to build them, I really love that hobby.
> 
> I also hate when tape peels paint off but I'm always learning new tricks how to avoid that shit.


x2 on the paint peeling off


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> x-2, and i hate to wire up motors :uh:


Motors is nothing, try wiring a switchbox with four 6 prong switches
. . .


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

I hate.....


TAPE BLEEDING
PAINT REACTIONS
FOILING
FOILING
FOILING
REALLY SMALL CHROME
REALLY SMALL ANYTHING
"NASTY FINGERS" (F-UP EVERYTHING YOU TOUCH)
CLOGGED AIRBRUSH
SLEEPY,HUNGRY, AND/OR WHINY KIDS
RUNNING OUTTA CEMENT
COMING TO A STANDSTILL AFTER MAKING GOO PROGRESS B.C YOU HAVE TO WAIT ON A PART
SHIPPING ISSUES
PEGUSUS NEW WHEEL (THE SPOKES) DESIGN
ENAMEL PAINT UNLESS OUT OF AN AIRBRUSH
FOILING
CLOUDY GLASS/MIRRORS
EXPENSIVE FAILS
PEOPLE THAT DON'T BUILD THAT TOUCH MY CARS. IF YOU BUILD YOU KNOW WHATCHU DOING.
PEOPLE THAT TOUCH EM, LIE SAY THEY DIDN'T, MEANWHILE MY MOCK UP IS IN million peices..lol
I can go on all day. Could prolly say less bout working on 1:1's.. lol


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

foiling, don't clear yet, and mess it up soon as you done it.
paint ruboff/touch up
when people try to buy em off ya more than once.
too "yellow or orange" of gold
unrealistic cambers/wheel placements
Too bad of quality resin (I make do with some ugly stuff but I've seen hidious!)
Ugly builds
Most hearses (digs was tight)
re-release after spending big money to get rare kit
waiting on releases
gas running across town to the east end where all the hobby shops are anytime I'm not already at work
negotiating (who's gonna buy what) b/c between me and my homies we fittin to buy the whole hobby shop out lol
Being swindled after negotiating:squint:
Homies who usually don't build, start somethign nice or cool, then never finish, or take years to.
Not having enough pegusus rims
when I catch up on rims, buying 5 more kits
spending $100+ in arts and crafts stores/hobby shops being a grown man with a child at least one every couple weeks (more than chold support lol Good thing I have split custody!)
"Parts with attitudes" (you got 9 plug wires or you got 6 tailights, 10 decals, whatever the case there's always one or two stubborn ones out of the whole batch, and usually waits til the end to present itself.
etc....


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

"white fur" (felt interior with super glue white haze on it)


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I think you pretty much covered everything! I hate when you tape a shitload of designs up and your hobby knife starts to dull a little bit and you gotta push a little harder to cut the tape and end up cutting into the basecoat. I hate when you get a fresh set of wheels and scratch the whitewalls. I also hate that I can't get anything to look like real chrome!


Slowridingmike said:


> I hate.....
> 
> 
> TAPE BLEEDING
> ...


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

chris_thobe said:


> I think you pretty much covered everything! I hate when you tape a shitload of designs up and your hobby knife starts to dull a little bit and you gotta push a little harder to cut the tape and end up cutting into the basecoat. I hate when you get a fresh set of wheels and scratch the whitewalls. I also hate that I can't get anything to look like real chrome!


I feel everypian you speak of.. lol Especially the scratchign whitewalls, or cutting into the basecoat deal. Hate that, between BMF, Chrome Tech USA and ALCLAD er now and then You can get chrome/gold palting done easy, just a matter of what type of quality/finish you want and how much you wanting to spend!


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

darkside customs said:


> I wish I could just stick to one and follow all the way through with it from beginning to end. My problem is I start getting ideas in my head for another build and before you know it, I have to start opening the kit up and looking at it, next thing you know, its already on the bench getting something done to it. I have gotten somewhat better though. (yea right) I eventually get a few finished in a reasonable amount of time. But seriously, its a hobby and as long as Im enjoying having a shitload of projects going at once, then thats all that matters to me.


x2 takes focus and dedicated time. Having goals and an actual writtien out itenerary helps me get things done. Rather than just start working, if I pick two vehicles to work on, write a schedule (working on one while the other dries to use time most efficiently) doing paint on one while the guts on the other, flip/floping, the doing the motor on one, the undies on the other, flip flopping then by the end of the day/weekend you didn't waste any time, you got two cars done for the price on one (while you would've just been chillin during dry-time you were working), and stuff actually got done.. Really the ONLY I can get close. If not I really won't finish one vehicle.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Minidreams Inc. said:


> *THIS TITLE SHOULD HAVE BEEN !*
> 
> *The "Hate on model Car work on line " thread*
> 
> CAUSE WE GOT ALOT OF BUILDERS THAT ARE BIG HEADED AND WHEN YOU SEE THEM IN PUBLIC THEIR BUILDS ARE NO WAY CLOSE TO WHAT THEY PICTURED ON THE WEB ! SOME LOOK GOOD ON A THE SCREEN AND IN PERSON ARE A JOKE ! AND IT WORKS THE OTHER WAY ALSO ! SOME LOOK LIKE SHIT TILL YOU SEE THEM UP CLOSE ! THE CAMERA IS TRICKY AND SOME BUILDERS ARE FULL OF SHIT ! THE 2 ADD UP TO BULLSHIT LOL !


x2! FOr those that hate on wiring hydraulics, that's odd. THat's one of the only tedious jobs I really enjoy and could do all day long. Soldering, wiring, doing lifts. Just like tingos hates building show models but loves doing interior all day everyday, I can do juice all day everyday. I solder glasses as part of my living everyday anyways.. lol


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

I hate that I dont have time to work on them as much as before. I am patient to get them done. I hate to apply bmf and I hate that my local hobby store doesent carry a big assortment. And I hate that prices have went up on kits.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Glue webs....arrgg I can't stand those,having paint look good at first,then turn around and it runs or cracks,painting engine parts cuz it draws from the edges lol.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Aclad but I'm working on it I need a inline regulator


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Not having my own camera at my disposal to take pics of cool $hit I do whenever I want... lol If I could express what I see everyday to ya'll through my own camera ya'll would prolly tune in erday like a soap opera. between me and my kinfolk, we do it all, live life like a movie. Hot cars, Hot women, blowing tough, Great family, wild kids.. It's a tripp...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X3 with what Darkside said.I tried doing multiple builds at time but I got my limits.It's easy to get bored with the same project on the bench so in the middle of a real detailed build it's cool to have a quicky to break up the tension and prevent burnout! I got a Munsters Coach that I'm also doing between my 50 truck and its a fun little kit.


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

The Only thing I can honestly say I hate, is the fact that I'm getting Older I need glasses to work on my models now, my hands aren't as steady as thy used to be 
and seem to take a lil longer to finish...


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

mistabuggs said:


> I HATE DO GLUE WINDOWS AND LIGHT GLASES IN
> (because its fucking work on some model kits)
> 
> *X2 TTT*
> ...


Hey bro, have you tried laying masking tape to cover the paint? It defines your cut line better too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I hate the fact that I gotta wait til my lungs get stronger so I can start building again. I hate the fact that this sites dead as fuck. I hate the dumbass news and their questions. I hate the fact that the only mod we had that gave a fuck is not on here anymore. I hate the fact that igot insomnia and I need some sleep, so I'll just end it with a corona and a shot ofmalibu


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn..I missed the party at James place!

Hate...I hate the ghost body lines that show up after primer no matter how many times ya sand it...and shows like Hell under paint.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> I hate the fact that I gotta wait til my lungs get stronger so I can start building again. I hate the fact that this sites dead as fuck. I hate the dumbass news and their questions. I hate the fact that the only mod we had that gave a fuck is not on here anymore. I hate the fact that igot insomnia and I need some sleep, so I'll just end it with a corona and a shot ofmalibu


welcome back james!! you can kill that insomnia with some ambien bro...thats the route i had to take!! good to see you are at least feeling better.....healing will come bro!! i got a red ford coming your way when i can get some time from work to finish!! just good to see you back!!


----------



## Woods (Oct 31, 2011)

I hate the fact that no matter how I stack my kit's, I allways have an idea what's going to be worked on next or so I think, it allways turns out that the kit on the bottom in the back has the one little part I NEED!!! I have never worked with photo etched parts yet but looking at the ones I have I'm sure that will be top on the list soon.............


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> Hey bro, have you tried laying masking tape to cover the paint? It defines your cut line better too.


THank you sir! You've brightened by day. I'm foiling a couple of cars as soon as work is done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sup brother!! I found takin Tylenol pm helps a lot. Can't wait to build again


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

BMF sucks fuckin ass!! I hate that shit with a passion , but it has to be done...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> BMF sucks fuckin ass!! I hate that shit with a passion , but it has to be done...


^^^^^THIS


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Man now I know why some guys shy away from resin bodies,quite a bit of work to prep them bitches...


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

I HATE FLOCKIN' INTERIOR!!! DEALIN' WIT' PHOTO ETCHED PIECES! & BODY WORK!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Now see, I. Love flocking an interior.... That's my favorite part of building is doing interior work...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

fuck this topic


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> fuck this topic


LOL.... Go back to your cockmaster Robledo


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I hate the "Ultra brite chrome" BMF, looks okay but doesn't stick to the car worth a shit!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> I hate the "Ultra brite chrome" BMF, looks okay but doesn't stick to the car worth a shit!


maybe you got a bad sheet?! thats exactly the one i use! and to throw it on here, again....I HATE FOIL!!! but like darkside said..."IT HAS TO BE DONE"!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I hate that I'm not better then I should be. 18 yr in the game and I'm still not as good as most of you FUCKER's


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I hate that I don't have the time to build that I would like. all else is good.


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

i hate that i dont have the time n money to build


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

cleaning flash on resin wheels


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

I almost hate taping for patterns...almost.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I hate flocking. Love putting down some BMF. Dont mind bodywork. Hate painting. Hate building engines, Love me some curbside.


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

I hate that im to lazy to really try to push myself on a model, I hate that after I get something just right I just have to try and adjust it and completely ruin it (r.I.p. monte carlo ss) I also hate all of you that build better models then me stop showing off already or ill glue all your hinges shut with cement ......but I like tacos tho


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

AZs finest13 said:


> I hate that im to lazy to really try to push myself on a model, I hate that after I get something just right I just have to try and adjust it and completely ruin it (r.I.p. monte carlo ss) I also hate all of you that build better models then me stop showing off already or ill glue all your hinges shut with cement ......but I like tacos tho


I like Tacos too. But nothing beats Fideuà.


----------



## AZs finest13 (Aug 21, 2009)

MayhemKustomz said:


> I like Tacos too. But nothing beats Fideuà.


This is true


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

x1000000000000000000000 with not having as much time to build.I also hate my shitty cellphone camera,that 75% of the kits Id like to build arent available like that (63 rivi,68 impala,58 Apache fleetside),Interiors,discovering I cant work with felt.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> cleaning flash on resin wheels


LOL....cleaning flash on anything!! but cleaning resin flash sucks too!!!


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

I hate buying the same tool 2 or 3 times because I can't remember where I put it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sandcast said:


> I hate buying the same tool 2 or 3 times because I can't remember where I put it.


hobby knives ive bought 30 and still have to get a new one once a month


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I hate having too many ideas and not enough time to do them all .changing my mind in the midle of a build .I hate when I buy a new kit and it jumps in front of an already planned build cause it's new lol I also have a handful of hobby knives I hate whenever I see a kit for sale it Dosent matter how manny kits I have already I want that one too


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I hate the fact that Revell has their heads up their ass and scrapped the cutty kit...


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

I hate when the dremel gets away from you, then you realize you have nothing for filler (I just put a nice hole in my bronco's fender!!)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tape the backside and use glue and kicker for filler


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Tape the backside and use glue and kicker for filler


thanks prez


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Tape the backside and use glue and kicker for filler


thanks prez, what exactly is kicker?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I hate havin too many projects and not enough skill. :facepalm:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Now see, I. Love flocking an interior.... That's my favorite part of building is doing interior work...


I love doing interiors and motors mainly cause that's where you find a lot of the details that make a good model, but I couldn't paint my way out of a paper bag.


----------

